# R4i - Angry bird flashcart



## Kiaku (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.eachgame.hk/goods-8528.html

I saw this and was stunned by the fact that it would exist. How exactly does the R4i have anything to do with Angry Birds?
I would probably buy this just for the heck of it and because I don't have an R4i.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 15, 2011)

Just when you thought it died, another R4 clone rises!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 15, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> Just when you thought it died, another R4 clone rises!


It did die.  It's called a zombie.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> Just when you thought it died, another R4 clone rises!



You can't kill what's already dead...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2011)

The same goes for the abatap edition and the dual core edition and the king edition and the what not edition.

It just never ends with those ridiculous clones......


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2011)

and the gbatemp edition of the DStwo, wtf does gbatemp have to do with SuperCard?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

alidsl said:


> and the gbatemp edition of the DStwo, wtf does gbatemp have to do with SuperCard?



u srs brah?


----------



## Kiaku (Dec 15, 2011)

alidsl said:


> and the gbatemp edition of the DStwo, wtf does gbatemp have to do with SuperCard?


gbatemp has everything to do with SuperCard. In fact, gbatemp has everything to do with flashcarts because manufacturers expect their reviews on their products.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

alidsl said:


> and the gbatemp edition of the DStwo, wtf does gbatemp have to do with SuperCard?


lolwut?

You're asking what a flash card for the DS has to do with like the biggest sites for flash carts for the DS?


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 15, 2011)

alidsl said:


> and the gbatemp edition of the DStwo, wtf does gbatemp have to do with SuperCard?


srsly?
GBAtemp is a center for Flashcards.
DSTwo is a Flascard
2+2=....?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 15, 2011)

That's china for you, they love knocking off angry birds whenever possible.
Seeing as angry birds isn't available for the DS in any form (that I know of), this is hilarious.


----------



## Magsor (Dec 16, 2011)

Lolwut? Your saying theres no Gbatemp R4i yet?


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 16, 2011)

Magsor said:


> Lolwut? Your saying theres no Gbatemp R4i yet?


SHHHH. Don't give 'em any ideas!


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> That's china for you, they love knocking off angry birds whenever possible.
> Seeing as angry birds isn't available for the DS in any form (that I know of), this is hilarious.


I could almost swear there was supposed to be a DSiware version...
Why does PSP get one? D:


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> That's china for you, they love knocking off angry birds whenever possible.
> Seeing as angry birds isn't available for the DS in any form (that I know of), this is hilarious.


didnt stop them for making this either
http://www.gamecardsource.com/blue-avatar-packing-r4i-ndsixl-3d-for-dsdsldsidsi-ll_p827.html
or this garbage
http://www.gamecardsource.com/Upgrade-Revolution-R4iTT-3D-for-DS-Dsi-xl-DSi-II-NDSL-NDS-_p830.html


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> or this garbage
> http://www.gamecards...-NDS-_p830.html


The card is this link is quite good. Same capabilities as some higher priced models. Do you own this flash card and your speaking from a buyers stand point?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 17, 2011)

i bet this clone is a clone of a n5 and will screw your fuses


----------



## Buleste (Dec 17, 2011)

www.r4i-yes.com=flashcarts for suckers. And they don't even have that cart on their website yet.


----------



## wasim (Dec 17, 2011)

Kiaku said:


> I would probably buy this just for the heck of it and because I don't have an R4i.


NO , don't !


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2011)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > or this garbage
> ...


there is nothing distinguishable on that cart to separate it from the other 1000 r4 clones


----------



## 1c3 5n0w (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.r4flash.co.uk/product/world-cup-2010-theme-r4i-3d-revolution-sdhc-micro-sd-tf-multimedia-flash-card-for-dsi-xl-ndsi-ndsl-nds
http://www.r4flash.co.uk/product/avatar-theme-r4i-dsi-xl-revolution-sdhc-micro-sd-tf-multimedia-flash-card-for-dsi-xl-ndsi-ndsl-nds-91008
http://www.r4flash.co.uk/product/r4i-iron-man-theme-dsixl-3d-sdhc-revolution-microsd-tf-multimedia-flash-card-for-nds-ndsl-ndsi-dsi-xl-dsi-ll-91003
http://www.r4flash.co.uk/product/r4i-poke-upgrade-revolution-card-for-ds-ndsill-ndsl-nds-94801

ALL THESE ARE RUBBISH!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 18, 2012)

I predict a sonic-themed clone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 20, 2012)

You know what I want? A complete, 100%, up-to-date list of every R4 card in the world.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 20, 2012)

I tried something similar back when China started pumping out iPhone knockoffs. The first few months it was easy, there were only a half dozen manufacturers with a couple variations on their name and no more than 4 or 5 phones each.

I ended up quitting due to the stress of keeping up before 2008 was really underway.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you thought it died, another R4 clone rises!
> ...


You can't kill an idea.



ShadowSoldier said:


> You know what I want? A complete, 100%, up-to-date list of every R4 card in the world.


That'll be impossible.

Especially when there are R4 cards so rare and undocumented that not even the fake firmware for them works.


----------

